
Those without broadband struggle in a stay-at-home nation - caution
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/those-without-broadband-struggle-in-a-stay-at-home-nation
======
atonse
Since we aren't anywhere closer to fiber everywhere, hopefully some form of
subsidized satellite internet (like Starlink from SpaceX) will be the solution
especially for rural areas such as Sandwich, NH.

~~~
Alex63
Yep. I keep checking for availability announcements from Starlink. 5 Mbps ADSL
was "acceptable" for casual use, but is not so good for working from home.

